# Freaky Fonts



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I just found a pretty good source of a variety of fonts that definitely have a use around halloween. Just thought I'd share my find with the rest of you. Lots of uses for props, flyers, website, etc...

http://www.goblinville.com/fonts/fonts.htm


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks Joker! I love fonts. That page has a lot of cool ones.

For all you that like to do Egyptian/Aztec/Indy Jones stuff, one of my all-time favorite fonts is "Common Tongue." It looks like runes when you're just looking at the individual letters, but they're actually "runified" ordinary letters. If you sort of de-focus and look at a whole sentence or phrase without concentrating on any one part, suddenly the words will jump out at you. There's a copy of it here.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Link is bad, Rev.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Got to 
http://lordkyl.net/fonts
then click on latest editions
the one rev talking about is on page 7 under june 7
there is a whole buch of different ones


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks joker I needed a few of those


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow thanks! I have a question...is it actually legal to use these fonts for your website logo exspecially if you put that logo on a shirt? Also would the same apply to a band? I always wondered where everyone gets fonts from


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Fixed the link in edit, doc. Thanks.

Hey Joker... I like how they named some of those fonts so you can easily identify where they got them from without actually naming the source

e.g. "Double Feature" for Rocky Horror


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

skeletonowl said:


> Wow thanks! I have a question...is it actually legal to use these fonts for your website logo exspecially if you put that logo on a shirt? Also would the same apply to a band? I always wondered where everyone gets fonts from


From what I've read The US Copyright Office still officially refuses to accord protection for typeface designs. This is due to a misunderstanding of the field, which has resulted in the United States being the only country in the western world not to recognize the intellectual property in typeface designs.

However, I dont think it would be permissable to say use the AC/DC style font and print up AC/DC t-shirts to sell, as the AC/DC letters in that font is a copyrighted logo and not just the use of similar or same fonts.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Rev, I too love fonts...fonts are my Bread and butter...problem is, if your not careful you will gather way too many...and I hate when the same font is named 23 different names!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you, Joker.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

beelce said:


> Rev, I too love fonts...fonts are my Bread and butter...problem is, if your not careful you will gather way too many...and I hate when the same font is named 23 different names!





beelce said:


> Rev, I too love fonts...fonts are my Bread and butter...problem is, if your not careful you will gather way too many...and I hate when the same font is named 23 different names!


I work in the graphic design industry and we work with hundreds of thousands of fonts in our collection. There is a program called Adobe Type Manager that tells you which fonts are similar and which ones are the same but using different names. It helps out alot for us. Another good site for fonts is www.1001fonts.com

All of the fonts there are free. For fonts to purchase you can go to www.acidfonts.com


----------



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

dafont.com have some nice fonts and dingbats. Not all halloween, but still really good ones!


----------

